# Sue Bird or Ticha Penichero?



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Sue Bird or Ticha Penichero?

And why?

Stuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Ticha Penicheiro* Height: 5-11 Weight: 158 

PPG: 7.0 
*RPG: 4.10 
APG: 7.6 
SPG: 2.18* 
FG: 35%
3FG: 22% 
FT: 66% 
*TO: 3.25* 
MINUTES: 34.1 


*vs.*


*Sue Bird* Height: 5-9 Weight: 150 

*PPG: 14.4* 
RPG: 2.60 
APG: 6.1 
SPG: 1.69 
*FG: 40% 
3FG: 38% 
FT: 91%* 
TO: 3.42 
MINUTES: 35.1 



Hmmm... that's pretty even Steven

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Stuart - you are killing me. How hard would it be to pick between them? Makes me glad I am not a GM and faced with decisions because the one time you get to pick between these two - you could LOSE YOUR MIND!!!


----------



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

Ticha is a better player. Sue Bird is good but her defense is the worst i've ever seen.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Can't get over the pure point in Ticha eh, Gym Rat?

I've watched both play and if I may make this comparison, there was a post in the NBA forum asking who one would choose- John Stocton or Isiah Thomas.

Although neither have made as much a mark as their male counterparts, I think that comparison applies here, where Ticha is Stocton and Sue is Isiah.

I picked Sue Bird for the same reason I picked Isiah Thomas, what you lose in the 1.5 assists a game, you get a more dangerous offensive player.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Can't get over the pure point in Ticha eh, Gym Rat?
> 
> I've watched both play and if I may make this comparison, there was a post in the NBA forum asking who one would choose- John Stocton or Isiah Thomas.
> ...


You see that is the problem. I love the offense that Sue Bird brings, but I think Ticha is a better defender. So - the rest of the team would make a huge difference. I can imagine if someone ever had to make that selection... the would question their decision forever ... and go back and forth because there is an up side either way you go.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Sue Bird...........she's pretty.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Sue Bird...........she's pretty.


Have you seen Ticha??? She isn't bad either...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Can't get over the pure point in Ticha eh, Gym Rat?
> 
> I've watched both play and if I may make this comparison, there was a post in the NBA forum asking who one would choose- John Stocton or Isiah Thomas.
> ...


By the way...between Stockton and Thomas... I go with Stockton every time, even without the championships.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

TICHA


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Sue Bird. :makeout:


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

sue bird is one of the legitametely hot chicks in the WNBA.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

She's very hot, I'd like to play one on one b-ball against her like in "Love & Basketball". You know, where they strip when somebody scores. Edited by Gym Rat....That was completely inappropriate and won't fly in this forum.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

TICHA OF COURSE!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

TICHA!

She's portuguese!


----------



## rickybrb (May 8, 2003)

I love Ticha's game..the only difference is that Sue can score when needed and Ticha can't..Tica takes much better care of the ball than Sue does too at this point but she's a veteran and Sue is still learning..I would take Sue because at any given moment she could score 20-30 points for you and Ticha cant.t.


----------



## hoopitup2 (Jul 29, 2003)

This one was a tough call, I really enjoy ticha's passing, but when it comes to scoring, Sue's got that advantage.

So, that's why I voted for her.:yes:


----------

